# Bulmers price reductions?



## macnas (29 Aug 2009)

Bulmers have announced a 10% reduction in the price of their cider. This reduction is not being passed on to customers in many bars. What is the price charged in your local for a bottle (500cl?) of Bulmers? Is this the reduced price? Did you ask?


----------



## enoxy (29 Aug 2009)

I recently got 12 cans (440mls) of bulmers for *£8 sterling* in Sainsburys Newry. The shops down here make a big deal about selling 12 cans of bulmers for *€23.50*. Ok, they are 500 ml cans but the price gap is shocking. 

I don't know how people can afford to spend 5-6 euro on a pint bottle of cider in the pub, even if it's reduced by 10%.


----------



## mathepac (29 Aug 2009)

£8 - 15% VAT = £6.80
5,280mls @ £6.80 = £0.13 / 100mls excl. VAT or 
€0.12 / 100mls excl. VAT (€1 = £0.93 today)

€23.5 - 21.5% VAT = €18.45
6,000mls @ €18.45 = €0.31 / 100mls excl VAT

Newry price = €0.12 / 100mls excl. VAT
Irish Price    = €0.31 / 100mls excl VAT
or 158% price difference excl. VAT with currencies adjusted

(Can someone check my sums please as I can't believe my eyes)


----------



## z107 (29 Aug 2009)

> I don't know how people can afford to spend 5-6 euro on a pint bottle of cider in the pub, even if it's reduced by 10%.


I stopped going to pubs a long time ago. Far, far too expensive.


----------



## macnas (29 Aug 2009)

Mathepac; ignoring vat, this is what you get for £1 sterling.



 In Newry       for £1 you get 660 mls

In Dundalk     for £1 you get 275 mls.  



  For the same money! You get *2.4 times more* in Newry!      Cheers!


----------



## TheShark (29 Aug 2009)

Mother Hughes in Drogheda , €4.50 (was €5)


----------



## smiley (29 Aug 2009)

TheShark said:


> Mother Hughes in Drogheda , €4.50 (was €5)



Fair dues to them for passing it on in full. A place i bought the pint bottle a few times they only reduced it from 5.50 to 5.20.

Greedy gits!


----------



## macnas (29 Aug 2009)

Name and shame?


----------



## mcaul (31 Aug 2009)

Supermarkets use alcohol as loss leaders so its difficult to compare prices as offers change from week to week.

Even within the same store the price varies widely for the same product

Today @ sainsburys 12 x 440 ml cans = £10 (£1.89/litre), 1 x pint bottle £2.10 (£3.70/litre), 4 x 500ml cans £5.49 (£2.74 / litre)

Likewsie tesco down here currently have becks at €12.49 for 18 bottles and sainsburys are charging £15.49 (about 18) for the same. - So is it really worth it to go north for savinmg on one product when there's saving on another product down south?

As for the pubs reducing the price - the reduction is on the wholesale price which is probably about €2.20, so 10% of €2.20 is 22c and if the pub wishes to pitch in with a reduction in gross profit, then fair play.

I much prefer a decent ale.


----------



## macnas (1 Sep 2009)

Bulmers Pear is nice on a summer day if we had one. 

Bulmers said the reduction in bars should be between 35 and 50 cent.


----------



## enoxy (1 Sep 2009)

*So is it really worth it to go north for savinmg on one product when there's saving on another product down south?*


Absolutley worth going North - e.g. 3 bottles of nice sauv. blanc in sainsburys for 10-11 sterling is unbeatable compared to paying about 7-8 euro per bottle down here. Also regular groceries and baby products a lot cheaper still up there despite the euro strengthening a bit in recent months.


----------



## MANTO (1 Sep 2009)

umop3p!sdn said:


> I stopped going to pubs a long time ago. Far, far too expensive.



Like many of us, and when i do venture out to meet friends its a few in the house and head out that little bit later and drink less in the pub - and they wonder why takings are down - Sigh!


----------



## Protocol (2 Sep 2009)

enoxy said:


> I recently got 12 cans (440mls) of bulmers for *£8 sterling* in Sainsburys Newry. The shops down here make a big deal about selling 12 cans of bulmers for *€23.50*. Ok, they are 500 ml cans but the price gap is shocking.


 

*Bear in mind that UK Bulmers is not the same product or supplier as Irish Bulmers.*

Bulmers (Irl) / Magners (UK) is made by C&C in Clonmel.

In a shop in the north you will see C&C Magners for sale alongside UK Bulmer's made by H P Bulmers in the UK.

C&C have a high price policy - they charge a premium compared to their UK competitors.


----------



## Protocol (2 Sep 2009)

mathepac said:


> £8 - 15% VAT = £6.80
> 
> *8.00 stg less 15% VAT is 6.96.*
> 
> ...


----------



## sparkeee (2 Sep 2009)

i met a tourist in a pub some years back at the height of the boom,they were gobsmacked at the price of lager,they had just come from Rome and Dublin was far more expensive,why cant you believe your eyes,its been happening forever.


----------



## enoxy (2 Sep 2009)

Protocol said:


> *Bear in mind that UK Bulmers is not the same product or supplier as Irish Bulmers.*
> 
> Bulmers (Irl) / Magners (UK) is made by C&C in Clonmel.
> 
> ...


 
Product in NI was Magners made in clonmel so exact same product for a fraction of the price in newry compared to RoI rip off.


----------



## smiley (2 Sep 2009)

enoxy said:


> I recently got 12 cans (440mls) of bulmers for *£8 sterling* in Sainsburys Newry. The shops down here make a big deal about selling 12 cans of bulmers for *€23.50*. Ok, they are 500 ml cans but the price gap is shocking.
> 
> I don't know how people can afford to spend 5-6 euro on a pint bottle of cider in the pub, even if it's reduced by 10%.



You may have bought one of the c&c price promotion packs. They had a promotion in the uk over the last 6 months or so to compete with hp bulmers.

Dont forget there are different excise and vat rates also between the 2 countries....ours been much higher.


----------

